# Windige wolken farmen.



## Familie Blix (16. November 2007)

Wie kann mann diese (mit patch 2.3 gekommen?) Windige Wolken farmen.
wäre froh über eine hilfestellung..


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (16. November 2007)

Meinst du damit die Gaswolken in den Marschen, im Nagrand, im Schattenmondtal und im Nethersturm?

Falls ja: Dazu musst du Ingi sein und einen Partikelextraktor (hat noch i-was vorher im Namen, komm nur immo net drauf) dein eigen nennen. Den (nur den Bauplan) bekommste durch eine Quest in den Zangarmarschen.
Dann einfach dicht an sone Wolke ran gehen und den Extraktor usen, dann bekommst die Partikel daraus.
Sind allerdings ziemlich selten diese Wolken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Familie Blix (16. November 2007)

Thx. Bin ja ingi, deswegen wunderte ich mich schon.
ist dies mit patch 2.3 gekommen.?
bin noch nicht so lange ingi.


----------



## Gnar'kol (16. November 2007)

Diese Gaswolken gibt es schon länger.


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (16. November 2007)

Wie Gnar sagt, die gibbet schon länger.
Neu sind die im Nagrand mit den Luftpartikeln und das du die jetzt auch im Nethersturm und im Schattenmondtal ohne die ultraspektropische Verstärkerbrille (oder so ähnlich) sehen kannst.

Die Brille braucht man jetzt eigentlich net mehr, hat aber den Vorteil das die Wolken in der Minimap als gelbe Punkte angezeigt werden.


----------

